# المتنصر ماهر الجوهرى .. المتنصرون فى مصر 4 ملايين وعائلات تنتظر الحكم للجهر بإعتناقهم للمسيحية



## lion_heart (17 أبريل 2009)

منقول​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي *يسوع ربي *على الخبر

الرب حافط وراعي خرافه الخائفين في مصر
من سيف الشيطان.​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااا اخي العزيز

الرب يبارك اتعابك


----------



## peace_86 (18 أبريل 2009)

*صلوا دائماً.. لأجلنا*


----------



## lion_heart (18 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> شكرا أخي *يسوع ربي *على الخبر​
> 
> الرب حافط وراعي خرافه الخائفين في مصر
> 
> من سيف الشيطان.​


 

العفو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lion_heart (18 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااا اخي العزيز
> 
> الرب يبارك اتعابك


 

العفو يا كليمو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lion_heart (18 أبريل 2009)

peace_86 قال:


> *صلوا دائماً.. لأجلنا*


 

امبن شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## أَمَة (18 أبريل 2009)

peace_86 قال:


> *صلوا دائماً.. لأجلنا*


 

والرب يرعاكم ويصونكم ويبارككم ويثبتكم في ايمانكم
 انتم أيضا الذين في السعودية يا بيس
وكل الذين مضطهدين في أنحاء المعمورة​


----------



## man4truth (18 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا على الخبر
ويا ريت يا جماعة لا يكون خوف فى قلوبنا بعد الأن
الاسلام بكل همجيته وارهابيته لا يقدر ان يوقف صوت الرب يسوع الاله الحقيقى
ولكن خوفنا يعوقنا دائما
يا ريت نطرد من داخلنا روح الخوف
ونجاهر بايماننا ونبشر باسم الرب يسوع
حتى وان قتلونا فنحن شهداء المسيح وسوف نربح السماء​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى للخبر
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## lion_heart (18 أبريل 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا اخى للخبر​
> الرب يباركك​


 

العفو شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## عبيدة من غزة (19 أبريل 2009)

يعني تقريبا يوميا في ناس في مصر وفي العالم  بيدخلو الاسلام *** ولكن المحتاج في عصرنا بيعمل اي شيئ من اجل المال 
يعني كتير مسيحون عنا في غزة اسلموا ولكن في المقابل في ناس صارت مسيحيه ولكن ليش 
اكيد علشان يطلع اله مال وتساهيل  وزي هيك  ولكن مش ايمان بمسيحه    واحنا هينا لو بدنا بنصير مسيحون بنصير ملوك عصرنا ولكن الحمدلله على نعمه الاسلام 
مشكور خيوا


----------



## lion_heart (19 أبريل 2009)

عبيدة من غزة قال:


> يعني تقريبا يوميا في ناس في مصر وفي العالم بيدخلو الاسلام *** ولكن المحتاج في عصرنا بيعمل اي شيئ من اجل المال
> يعني كتير مسيحون عنا في غزة اسلموا ولكن في المقابل في ناس صارت مسيحيه ولكن ليش
> اكيد علشان يطلع اله مال وتساهيل وزي هيك ولكن مش ايمان بمسيحه واحنا هينا لو بدنا بنصير مسيحون بنصير ملوك عصرنا ولكن الحمدلله على نعمه الاسلام
> مشكور خيوا


 

احنا لا بنعطي اموال و لا بيوت ولا قصور للي بيصيرو مسيحين 

و لا بنغوي الناس بالماديات يا مسلم 

الكلام ده عندك و بس و لا نسيت المؤلفة قلوبهم  

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## antonius (19 أبريل 2009)

عبيدة من غزة قال:


> يعني تقريبا يوميا في ناس في مصر وفي العالم بيدخلو الاسلام *** ولكن المحتاج في عصرنا بيعمل اي شيئ من اجل المال
> يعني كتير مسيحون عنا في غزة اسلموا ولكن في المقابل في ناس صارت مسيحيه ولكن ليش
> اكيد علشان يطلع اله مال وتساهيل وزي هيك ولكن مش ايمان بمسيحه واحنا هينا لو بدنا بنصير مسيحون بنصير ملوك عصرنا ولكن الحمدلله على نعمه الاسلام
> مشكور خيوا


 الا تنقرفون من انفسكم؟؟ الا تخجلون ؟؟؟
كلها قبل يومين ذا الكذاب كان يقول انه اصبح مسيحيا ويريد مساعدتنا هههههه
عزيزي الرب يشفيك...وكل الكذابين...مما انتم فيه...ولينير المسيح قلوبكم وعقولكم لتعرفوا الحق وتتركوا الضلال الذي يجعلكم تكذبون وتهلوسون بقيادة الشيطان!....
ناس تقتل لاجل اسمانها بالمسيح والعبقري يقول لي مال ههههههه
كذبت يا عبيدة...كذبت..والكذب ليس سببه ان نفسك دنيئة لا صدقني...بل سببه العقيدة الملوثة الشيطانية التي تجعلك تكذب!


----------



## antonius (19 أبريل 2009)

لا اعرف دقة الرقم...ولكني اقول ان الملايين يفعلون وسيفعلون...والعرب سيعودون للمسيح قريبا ونرى ذلك كل يوم..
ليتمجد اسم الرب..هلليلويا


----------



## lion_heart (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمرورك اخي antonius  ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## frenzy55 (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا اخي علي الخبر


----------



## SALVATION (20 أبريل 2009)

_يارب نرفع صلاتنا وقلبنا من اجل المتنصرين_
_ربنا يكون مع الجميع_
_شكرا للخبر_​


----------

